# Pistol the Mini Mule Rescue - the saga continues



## Hesalittlepistol (Apr 14, 2015)

I starting a post under Mini - Mule Rescue - Can't be Touched, when Pistol first came home from the rescue place. Since then we've been together for 5 1/2 months. Thought I'd give an update on my little monster.
He's had his feet done and had his shots, due only to the fact my vet is both extremely fit and an absolute saint. I think the term for Pistol would be Tasmanian Devil. Then my vet came back and got a short rope on him that has a ring at the end, so when I want to work on tying him I can get this length of rope and attach a (tied) lead rope. Trying to normally attach a lead rope to the halter is still out of the question.

Last night I was able to stroke his neck (OK his windpipe, but it's a start), and there were no eye whites or hyperventilating. Anyone who was reading the other thread a few months ago is probably rolling their eyes at how slow the progress has been. I've had a few interruptions ("life") when I wasn't able to work with him, and even after the rope was put on - about a month ago, not quite, I've wanted Pistol to tell me when he was ready for more (by not showing the whites of his eyes or hyperventilating). 

Not a very exciting update, when I put it on paper, but that's where we are.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's progress, Hesalittlepistol -- enjoy that success and plan for more


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like you're still doing great with him! Better to go slow and know that he's ok with moving on then rush things any day!


----------



## Hesalittlepistol (Apr 14, 2015)

Now that I know how to show his picture everyone can see why I'm so smitten. I went to a donkey and mule show this past weekend and must have showed off his picture 10 times. His coat is so soft! My little strokes on his neck feel amazing, he's as soft as my cat!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

So happy to hear from you again, and to see his pic in your avatar.

Congrats for hanging in there with him.


----------

